# Beano for dogs...



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope this does not offend anyone but Chloe has really bad smelling gas and I asked my vet if there was anything I could give her and she said I could give her half a dose of beano for people and it should help. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

No, I haven't. When I brought my rescue home, he was so gassy, I was the one with my head out the window! LOL 

What are you feeding Chloe? It may be her food, or her treats that is causing the digestive upset. 

Adding probiotics can help, so even something as simple as plain, live cultured yogurt may do the trick.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pumpkin as well. Pumpkin adds fiber, extra fiber= more bulky stools. Parsley, or other leafy greens can help too. Not too much, but a little won't hurt and could help. Stay AWAY from eggs or anything else that contains a lot of sulfur.


----------



## Pax (Dec 19, 2007)

I would try a change in diet. My dog had such bad gas that _he_ would have to get up and leave the room. It was truly awful. I could actually hear his intestines gurgling as he slept beside me. I felt bad for him, because, odours aside, I figured he had to be uncomfortable with a belly full of air. I switched his diet, and he changed overnight. He hasn't passed noticeable gas even once since the switch.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

My dog gets gassy if he eats unprocessed protein. Meat and bully sticks.
He has no problem with the processed meat in kibbles.


----------



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Poodleholic I feed her Nurto Max I give her one cup in the morning with half a small can of caned Nurto max and the same in the afternoon. Maybe I will try the yogurt idea.


----------

